# Remington Sendero or Kimber Sonora?



## Dave2127 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have decided to purchase a 300 win mag and am looking for opinions. The two rifles I like most are the Remington Sendero and the Kimber Sonora. I am looking for opinions on both guns. I know the Sendero has a great reputation but have not heard much about the Kimber. Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks. I also posted this in the Hunting forum.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

i shoot a .25-06 in a sendero and love it. i have never been behind the sonora but it looks like a very well built rifle. the kimber takes many of it's attributes from the model 70' and the remington is a remington. both guns weigh about the same even though the sendero sports a 26" barrel vs. the sonora's 24". i shoot an older model that's "murdered-out" or black on black. i personally do not like stainless rifles and will never own another. the hs precision stock on the sendero is one of the best drop-ins around and features a full length aluminum bedding block. the stock on the sonora is similar to the reminton vls, which i also shoot in a .22-250. either way both are durable and tough as nails! i don't think you can go wrong with either and the cartirdge you have chosen is one of the best. this type of purchase depends more on the amount of money you want to spend and the appearance you pefer.

be sure to let us know what you get, and give a report.


----------



## Hbb6601 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've had both but prefer the sendero for the money. I haven't had one yet I couldn't get hand loads to shoot 1/2 MOA. Also its easy to install a jewell trigger on the sendero and they spoil you big time! I do like the Kimbers as well and have nothing bad to say about them.


----------



## Tafrica Outdoor Adventure (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a Sendero In 300 wby I did a trigger job on it with a muzzle brake and I am in Love with it.. I like it better then the christensen arms guns...


----------

